# Up Coming Competition



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Folks here is a nice competition if anyone is interested. You can enter your wines or labels. For a large competition the entry fee is not too bad for those that have no competitions around them. 

View attachment 2011 Wine Classic Packet.pdf


----------



## Tom (Sep 11, 2011)

B T W

I have entered this one and it is run very professionally. I also have won a couple of medals here


----------



## Tom (Sep 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Folks here is a nice competition if anyone is interested. You can enter your wines or labels. For a large competition the entry fee is not too bad for those that have no competitions around them.



What no credit for me sending it to U ?.. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Tom said:


> What no credit for me sending it to U ?.. LOL



Well I thought maybe there was a reason why you emailed it to me so I didn't mention it. Did you send it to me via droid?


----------



## wjdonahue (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that Tom liked the competition, since I'm the former president of the club (laughing.) Seriously though it really is a well done competition. The emphasis is on feedback from the judges to the vintner so that comments can be considered during the next batch. The prizes aren't too shabby either.
Unlike most clubs, this one isn't a bunch of wine tasters....but membership is limited only to those who make wine, and the judges are drawn from the wine making membership as well as Kansas and Missouri wine making professionals.
The only comment Tom that wasn't quite correct, is that in order to enter labels in competition, you must have entered at least one wine. This is because the contest is open only to amateur wine makers, and we didn't want graphic artists and designers who don't make wine to be able to enter the labels competition.
Hope everyone will enter their best wines for a fair and honest evaluation. The last few years have seen continued growth, with last years entries at more than 250 bottles.

Bill


----------



## RDavidP (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for this. Good to see that they have mead categories too. I think I have a mead for every category they offer.


----------

